# Мурашки



## Olesia (23 Окт 2008)

Добрый день!

Появилось ощущение "бегатни муршек" в левой ноге и иногда руке, как-будто "отсидела" или "отлежала". Накануне по воле случая более часа лежала на холодном, кафельном полу - может ли это являться причиной такого рода ощущений? Буду очень благодарна за ваши комментарии и рекоменадции. 
Благодарю заранее.
С уважением,
Олеся


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  Мурашки*

Может Если не пройдет до завта, покажитесь врачу.


----------

